# What do you do with Swai?



## Dawgluver (Apr 22, 2011)

Got a big frozen bag on sale, had to look it up.  Understand it's a farmed Asian-like catfish.  Apparently I have been out of the loop as folks have been swooning over it for a few years.  Tried a rec MW recipe, DH and I were not real impressed.  I may have under cooked it.  I grew up on fresh caught walleye.  Ideas?


----------



## Hoot (Apr 22, 2011)

Well that was pretty strange.... I was posting an answer to Dawgluver's question and got a database error.   Let me try again.
I can't say I ever heard of swai..... but if it is catfish, dredge it in seasoned cornmeal and deep fried will likely be mighty good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 22, 2011)

Yay!  Someone else who has never heard of Swai!  Thought I was alone.  . Not quite like Missisisip catfish,  will try batter and fry.  Thanks!


----------



## Claire (Apr 23, 2011)

Never heard of it, so am curious to hear more!


----------



## CraigC (Apr 23, 2011)

Our experience with frozen seafood products from asia was not pleasent. We bought some frozen crawfish tails once and upon defrosting found the smell to be like rotting fish. Could be a fluke, but several folks I know have had similar experiences.

Craig


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2011)

I am very cautions of any farmed fish. What were the conditions on the fish farm? Were the fish fed healthy food? Were they given antibiotics? If so, how long before harvest. How clean was the water?

Asian farm raised fish have a poor reputation in terms of heavy metal content and banned antibiotics


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 23, 2011)

taxlady said:
			
		

> I am very cautions of any farmed fish. What were the conditions on the fish farm? Were the fish fed healthy food? Were they given antibiotics? If so, how long before harvest. How clean was the water?
> 
> Asian farm raised fish have a poor reputation in terms of heavy metal content and banned antibiotics



I too was concerned, only buy USA shrimp, but when I looked it up, prior to buying, apparently they're raised in fast running natural stream pens and not fed strange stuff.  Folks raved about them, claiming our local catfish taste muddy in comparison.  Also claims they are better than tilapia.  Across the pond they have been eating them for a long time.  Glad that I am not the only one who has never heard of them .  And appreciate your concern.

They are beautiful filets, individually packed and frozen,  and had a nice, sweet taste.  I think my prob was I undercooked them (swai sashimi?) due to warnings of not to overcook.  Price was very reasonable.  I MW'd with a sprinkle of seasoning and some butter.

Am thinking fish tacos, maybe smoking after seeing the thread.  

Thanks!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 23, 2011)

Nope, never heard of them either.  If they are anything like catfish, I'll pass, and I echo Tax Lady's concerns.  I'm blessed to live next to the Pacific ocean, and if I want fish, I go down to the harbor to the fish market.  Sometimes I can even buy fresh fish right off one of the fishing boats. Not meaning to brag, I'm just very thankful.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 23, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> Nope, never heard of them either.  If they are anything like catfish, I'll pass, and I echo Tax Lady's concerns.  I'm blessed to live next to the Pacific ocean, and if I want fish, I go down to the harbor to the fish market.  Sometimes I can even buy fresh fish right off one of the fishing boats. Not meaning to brag, I'm just very thankful.



Jealous of you!


----------



## pmeheran (May 22, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Got a big frozen bag on sale, had to look it up.  Understand it's a farmed Asian-like catfish.  Apparently I have been out of the loop as folks have been swooning over it for a few years.  Tried a rec MW recipe, DH and I were not real impressed.  I may have under cooked it.  I grew up on fresh caught walleye.  Ideas?



It is a catfish related to the pangasius we kept in our aquariums.  Striped pangasius, swai, and a couple others names you will see.  The same recipes that you use for catfish will work fine.  By the way, walleye is a huge perch and doesn't taste like catfish at all.  You are just spoiled.


----------



## tinlizzie (May 22, 2011)

I noticed swai in the frozen fish bin just this morning and did a double-take -- funny looking word, that.  If I had seen this earlier; I might have gotten some.  I've bought the tilapia individually frozen the same way as the swai and like it well enough.  Fish from the Gulf are available here, but at 4 bucks a gallon  (well, $3.80) to go get them, I'll probably not "bite."


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2011)

hmm, never thought of that. gas prices will affect the cost of fish much more than other proteins. you don't have to chase cows or chickens across nautical miles, afterall.

swai is good chunked and grilled on skewers of slightly larger chunked green peppers, onions, and pineapple. and cherry tomatoes, beer soaked mushrooms, and hot cherry peppers, and cubed oil rubbed eggplant, and sliced peaches, and so on. the idea is to make the chunks of fish slightly smaller than the other ingredients on the skewer so it cooks but doesn't touch the grill so as to stick.


----------



## pmeheran (May 23, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> I noticed swai in the frozen fish bin just this morning and did a double-take -- funny looking word, that.  If I had seen this earlier; I might have gotten some.  I've bought the tilapia individually frozen the same way as the swai and like it well enough.  Fish from the Gulf are available here, but at 4 bucks a gallon  (well, $3.80) to go get them, I'll probably not "bite."



Tilapia are not popular in asia and are popular in usa.  They don''t have much in the way of flavor.  Swai is a type of catfish, therefore taste and texture are similar.  You will also see Basa, and striped pangasius, same stuff.  Treat them all like you would catfish.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> hmm, never thought of that. gas prices will affect the cost of fish much more than other proteins. you don't have to chase cows or chickens across nautical miles, afterall.
> 
> swai is good chunked and grilled on skewers of slightly larger chunked green peppers, onions, and pineapple. and cherry tomatoes, beer soaked mushrooms, and hot cherry peppers, and cubed oil rubbed eggplant, and sliced peaches, and so on. the idea is to make the chunks of fish slightly smaller than the other ingredients on the skewer so it cooks but doesn't touch the grill so as to stick.



BT, that sounds really good. Did you marinate the swai?


----------

